# Auto trans: What years will work???



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

I have a 1990 Maxima.
135000mi
The trans feels like it maybe going.
Treated with Seafoam trans fix.
Drove for about a month.
Flushed and changed the fluid.
Better, but I still think it's on it's last leg.
What years will be a bolt in for my trans?????


----------

